# Corner bead roller



## Rob79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hello, I am looking for advice on a outside corner roller. I have it narrowed between the usg sheetrock or the columbia roller. Help


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Columbia for everything drywall related! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Somehow I knew you were going to say that PT.


----------



## Rob79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks, do you know if the columbia roller will work with the no coat and strait flex corners?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob79 said:


> Hello, I am looking for advice on a outside corner roller. I have it narrowed between the usg sheetrock or the columbia roller. Help


 I have the usg roller....It kinda sucks! I'd go with the Columbia.:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Rob79 said:


> Thanks, do you know if the columbia roller will work with the no coat and strait flex corners?


 Don't use no coat or sraight flex on your outside corners dude!

paper face metal ..or trim-tex .


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

moore said:


> paper face metal ..or trim-tex .



I think he meant always use Trim-Tex products OR paper faced metal (if you have no choice).


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you looked at tape pro? It's a great roller, the Columbia is limited to paper faced metal beads but the tape pro works on pretty much any bead I believe. I have both the Columbia 90 and bullnose rollers and they are good but I have switched to using only TrimTex bead so they just sit on the shelf now


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

moore said:


> Don't use no coat or sraight flex on your outside corners dude!
> 
> paper face metal ..or trim-tex .


 We have used No Coat 450 and the 325 for outside corners (" soffits" or as some call "bulkheads") . Whenever we have a bunch of long soffits we will discuss whether using the NoCoat 100' rolls or whatever?? It is much easier if you have someone to help on runs over 15'. Mini roller to put the mud on and the No Coat roller works great:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

There is only one TAPEPRO, Forget the rest, Search the threads and you shall find :yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

chris said:


> We have used No Coat 450 and the 325 for outside corners (" soffits" or as some call "bulkheads") . Whenever we have a bunch of long soffits we will discuss whether using the NoCoat 100' rolls or whatever?? It is much easier if you have someone to help on runs over 15'. Mini roller to put the mud on and the No Coat roller works great:thumbsup:


I've been a advocate of the paper faced metal for a long time but started using the 3.75" Auto-Flex ( same as No-Coat ) for outside corners about 18 months ago and have been getting fantastic results. 

One of the things that it is designed to do, is sit more flush to the Sheetrock and it achieves this quite well. 

Some have commented about the sharp point, due to its design. It does not have the traditional "bead" but if you run your coats to the point ( heavy build-up not necessary ) then lightly sand with a sponge, it comes out with a softer more rounded appearance.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

moore said:


> Don't use no coat or sraight flex on your outside corners dude!
> 
> paper face metal ..or trim-tex .


Maybe he meant the no-coat stick bead avaible in 8' 10' & 12' sticks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> We have used No Coat 450 and the 325 for outside corners (" soffits" or as some call "bulkheads") . Whenever we have a bunch of long soffits we will discuss whether using the NoCoat 100' rolls or whatever?? It is much easier if you have someone to help on runs over 15'. Mini roller to put the mud on and the No Coat roller works great:thumbsup:





sdrdrywall said:


> Maybe he meant the no-coat stick bead avaible in 8' 10' & 12' sticks


 But the frame needs to be perfect..:yes:


----------



## Rob79 (Feb 24, 2013)

Will the usg or columbia roller work with the laminate or composite corners? Are those rollers made to work with all type of tape-on corners?


----------

